# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Thảo luận chạy song mã servo

## h-d

em đang có dự định chạy song mã servo, nhưng tham khảo qua một số anh em thì việc tuning rất khó để chạy được, không như step. em làm mục này anh em cùng thảo luận xem phương án nào hợp lý và chạy được trên Mach3

một số mô hình em tham khảo về cơ cấu chạy song mã.

mô hình

----------

huanpt, nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

Quan trọng là bác có đủ thiết bị để làm theo mô hình nào? Thông thường đồ DIY là mô hình thứ nhất. Các mô hình còn lại đòi hỏi các thêm thiết bị đồng bộ.

----------


## h-d

> Quan trọng là bác có đủ thiết bị để làm theo mô hình nào? Thông thường đồ DIY là mô hình thứ nhất. Các mô hình còn lại đòi hỏi các thêm thiết bị đồng bộ.


em có đủ bộ mô hình thứ nhất rồi cụ ạ, em nghĩ vụ controler làm sao để sử dụng ạ

----------


## nhatson

> em có đủ bộ mô hình thứ nhất rồi cụ ạ, em nghĩ vụ controler làm sao để sử dụng ạ


hệ thống của cụ chắc chạy mô hình thứ 2 okies

----------

h-d

----------


## CKD

Mô hình thứ nhất thì cứ.... nối song song tín hiệu step/dir mà chiến thôi ạ.
Trường hợp dùng thanh răng/bánh răng. 2 motor chạy ngược nhau thì dùng param revert trên driver. Hoặc mạch invert tín hiệu dir (dùng ic 7414) cho những driver không config đảo chiều được như alpha.

Em có nghiên cứu cách phối ghép 2 servo, nhưng kết quả công cóc...
Nên máy song mã mà chạy servo là em nãn lắm lắm vụ tuning trục Y cho ngon.

----------

cnclaivung, h-d

----------


## hanasimitai

dự là các bác không thể giải quyết được ca khó đẻ này!

----------

h-d

----------


## h-d

> dự là các bác không thể giải quyết được ca khó đẻ này!


chính là khó nên cần bàn luận trao đổi đó cụ

----------


## ducduy9104

Em thấy nhiều hãng bây giờ cho chạy master/slave không biết có cụ nào thử chạy vậy chưa?

----------


## hanasimitai

> chính là khó nên cần bàn luận trao đổi đó cụ


Những người có chuyên môn còn khó, nên đối với DIYer thì phải nói là quá quá quá... khó.

----------

h-d

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Hentai là người chuyên môn sao ??? em đánh giá bác chỉ hàng cùi bắp , chẳng thấy bác làm được cái ... gì , chỉ giống như DLV 3 củ.

----------

cnclaivung, h-d

----------


## terminaterx300

món chạy song mã này mà cỡ tầm vitme thì chua bỏ mịe ra. đặc biệt là loại 2 driver độc lập nhau.

các hãng thì support song mã nhưng đa phần là chạy mạng riêng để tự compare hiệu chỉnh với nhau nên cũng đa phần là ngu luôn.

chỉ mới thấy thằng Delta servo là support cái này theo link dưới đây

http://www.deltaww.com/filecenter/ap...fae_028_en.pdf

----------

h-d, huanpt

----------


## Bluebird

Phương án ngon nhất là Master-Slave. Servo tuning khó khi các bác bắt nó phải làm việc quá tải. cụ thể là phải đặt Gain lên quá cao. còn tại sao lại quá tải thì em không rành tính toán và lý thuyết lắm, mà chỉ biết mỗi phép thử  :Smile: ))

----------

h-d

----------


## terminaterx300

> Phương án ngon nhất là Master-Slave. Servo tuning khó khi các bác bắt nó phải làm việc quá tải. cụ thể là phải đặt Gain lên quá cao. còn tại sao lại quá tải thì em không rành tính toán và lý thuyết lắm, mà chỉ biết mỗi phép thử ))


chưa hiểu là làm việc quá tải là sao nữa, làm việc quá tải khác với việc đặt gain gì gì cao quá, gain cao quá sẽ bị over shot rần mà cái này ít khi set tới mức đó :v

----------


## hanasimitai

> bác Hentai là người chuyên môn sao ??? em đánh giá bác chỉ hàng cùi bắp , chẳng thấy bác làm được cái ... gì , chỉ giống như DLV 3 củ.


Báo cáo bác vấn đề là em nói ra thì nhiều người mất cơm. Và còn nhiều vấn đề nữa.
Em thách đố bác nào chạy được song mã. Chỉ cần 01 người trên diễn đàn này chạy được song mã thì em mất 01 triệu cho diễn đàn. Số tiền 01 triệu ấy được xung vào công quỹ của diễn đàn em tạm gọi là quỹ rượu.

PS: 01 triệu sẽ được chuyển vào tài khoản của diễn đàn trong vòng 24h nếu em thua cuộc.

----------


## Bluebird

> chưa hiểu là làm việc quá tải là sao nữa, làm việc quá tải khác với việc đặt gain gì gì cao quá, gain cao quá sẽ bị over shot rần mà cái này ít khi set tới mức đó :v


Bác đặt tham số cho nó thì sẽ hiểu, cứ để auto tuning xong xem lại kết quả của driver trả về, nó cao vống lên mấy trăm phần trăm là quá tải rồi ạ. Chạy thì vẫn chạy đấy nhưng không ổn định. Còn cứ để nguyên tất cả như thế, giảm hệ số gain đi, motor sẽ không kêu, it rung lắc, thì khi đó bác không tài nào chạy đc một cái hình tròn đúng nghĩa cả.  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## hanasimitai

Em quên một điều nữa là lời thách đố này có thời hạn trong vòng 5 năm kể từ bây giờ.

----------


## jimmyli

thử kết cấu 2 vitme nhưng 1 motor thử hơi phức tạp tí nhưng vấn đề chuẩn 2 bên thì k cần quan tâm nữa, em cũng đang sài song mã 2 step motor cũng ok nhưng chưa ưng ý lắm, thấy có ông tây sài 1 motor nhưng cho chạy dây đai để truyền động 1:1 cho 2 vitme mà giờ tìm chưa ra  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Chạy "được" nghĩa là thế nào bác. Định nghĩa này nếu không rõ thì e thua trước.
Có yêu cầu xem tận mắt sờ tận tay hay chỉ cần qua video hoặc xác nhận thôi thế bác.

Thanks.

----------


## Bluebird

Bác kiêu ngạo quá đấy. Ngta chạy từ lâu rồi, cách đây cả 5 - 10 năm ấy chứ chả phải bây giờ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bác đặt tham số cho nó thì sẽ hiểu, cứ để auto tuning xong xem lại kết quả của driver trả về, nó cao vống lên mấy trăm phần trăm là quá tải rồi ạ. Chạy thì vẫn chạy đấy nhưng không ổn định. Còn cứ để nguyên tất cả như thế, giảm hệ số gain đi, motor sẽ không kêu, it rung lắc, thì khi đó bác không tài nào chạy đc một cái hình tròn đúng nghĩa cả.


dạ, chạy kiểu gì nhỉ, vitme độ chính xác nó khá cao nên cái độ đồng bộ của 2 servo cùng lúc gần như phải tuyệt đối, chỉ cần tải 2 bên khác nhau chút là servo đáp ứng lệch 1 chút là gây "bẻ" đứng kêu è è báo lỗi rồi  :Cool: 

còn cái hình tròn là phối hợp 2 trục, ko liên quan gì tới cái song mã mày cả  :Cool:

----------


## mr.trinhly

Thấy nhiều bác lắp song mã servo rồi, mà em cũng chỉ nghĩ đấu chung xung, chiều. Kiều này mà làm thật chắc toi

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em quên một điều nữa là lời thách đố này có thời hạn trong vòng 5 năm kể từ bây giờ.


mịe, gắn 2 cái khớp nối với 2 trục servo 1 con 400w với 1 con 1kW còn chạy dc nữa đừng nói 2 cây vitme  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebird

> dạ, chạy kiểu gì nhỉ, vitme độ chính xác nó khá cao nên cái độ đồng bộ của 2 servo cùng lúc gần như phải tuyệt đối, chỉ cần tải 2 bên khác nhau chút là servo đáp ứng lệch 1 chút là gây "bẻ" đứng kêu è è báo lỗi rồi 
> 
> còn cái hình tròn là phối hợp 2 trục, ko liên quan gì tới cái song mã mày cả


E đang ví dụ cho bác về việc quá tải hay không. Chưa nói tới song mã cũng chưa nói tới vit me hay cái gì cả

----------


## Nam CNC

tuanlm và haianhelectric vào cho hắn 1 cú cho tỉnh ngủ đi , người ta làm máy plasma chạy từ năm nào rồi , còn cái video trên diễn đàn kia , tự mà tìm hiểu đi ai thèm lấy 1 tr của bác hentai làm gì chứ. Nhờ chú Nhatson lục lại cho bác hentai xem nha.

Máy của haianhelectric chạy double Y , thanh răng bánh răng , dùng AC servo J2S đó chú mập.

----------


## Bluebird

Giờ ngta con đang báo em có loại servo của Mitsu, một Driver 2 motor, các bác mua về mà dùng, đỡ phải đau đầu cái vụ hai con ngựa.

----------


## terminaterx300

> E đang ví dụ cho bác về việc quá tải hay không. Chưa nói tới song mã cũng chưa nói tới vit me hay cái gì cả


ông bảo tuning khó khi bắt nó làm việc quá tải, rồi còn cụ thể là phải đặt gain cao quá  :Wink: 

ông hiểu làm việc quá tải khác việc gain cao quá ko thế nhỉ  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ở đây nó song mã, chạy ngon, ko bàn linh tinh khác  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Giờ ngta con đang báo em có loại servo của Mitsu, một Driver 2 motor, các bác mua về mà dùng, đỡ phải đau đầu cái vụ hai con ngựa.


MR-J3W phải ko nhỉ, đỡ đau đầu thật vì nó chạy mạng, dùng dc khỉ đâu mà đau đầu  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebird

> ông bảo tuning khó khi bắt nó làm việc quá tải, rồi còn cụ thể là phải đặt gain cao quá 
> 
> ông hiểu làm việc quá tải khác việc gain cao quá ko thế nhỉ 
> 
> ở đây nó song mã, chạy ngon, ko bàn linh tinh khác


Cứ cho là em chả hiểu cái gì cả. Chạy song mã mà chạy ngon thì em làm nhiều rồi. Cách thức thì như bác h-d bày ra đấy, còn làm sao chạy ngon thì e góp ý thêm như trên. Ai đang làm mà vướng mắc thì cũng sẽ tự hiểu thôi.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cứ cho là em chả hiểu cái gì cả. Chạy song mã mà chạy ngon thì em làm nhiều rồi. Cách thức thì như bác h-d bày ra đấy, còn làm sao chạy ngon thì e góp ý thêm như trên. Ai đang làm mà vướng mắc thì cũng sẽ tự hiểu thôi.


thê tóm lại ông muốn trình bày cái gì, từ quá tải tới gain cao giờ tới giờ là chả hiểu.  :Confused: 

chạy song mã chạy mà chạy ngon thì em làm nhiều rồi tức là ông làm chạy song mà nhiều rồi phải ko, chạy ngon lành phải ko hay ko làm dc.  :Confused:

----------


## Bluebird

> thê tóm lại ông muốn trình bày cái gì, từ quá tải tới gain cao giờ tới giờ là chả hiểu. 
> 
> chạy song mã chạy mà chạy ngon thì em làm nhiều rồi tức là ông làm chạy song mà nhiều rồi phải ko, chạy ngon lành phải ko hay ko làm dc.


cái mà em nói ấy, nhiều ông gặp phải rồi ợ, mà cũng tư vấn cho nhiều ông rồi ợ. Tức là cứ chế cháo xong cũng chả thèm tính toán xem công suất motor bao nhiêu thì đủ, dùng hộp số tỷ số truyền ntn, vận tốc, lực khi có tải ra làm sao. các ông ấy tạo ra một mớ chả liên quan gì đến nhau, xong chạy không ra hồn thì cứ è con servo ra tơn, thì tơn kiểu gì cho nó ngon? Dở hơi nhất là con sero thì vẫn chạy đấy, nó éo báo lỗi quá tải đâu, gain mà để auto tuning thì nó cao, cái trường hợp nửa nạc nửa mỡ này nhiều ông mới gặp phải, nên em nhắc. Có chọn công suất thì chọn thừa hẳn ra, xong rồi tơn cho nó dễ, không cứ kêu khó.  :Smile: ))). E đã bảo rồi cái song mã này có khỉ gì đâu mà bác thắc mắc là làm đc với không làm đc.

----------


## terminaterx300

> cái mà em nói ấy, nhiều ông gặp phải rồi ợ, mà cũng tư vấn cho nhiều ông rồi ợ. Tức là cứ chế cháo xong cũng chả thèm tính toán xem công suất motor bao nhiêu thì đủ, dùng hộp số tỷ số truyền ntn, vận tốc, lực khi có tải ra làm sao. các ông ấy tạo ra một mớ chả liên quan gì đến nhau, xong chạy không ra hồn thì cứ è con servo ra tơn, thì tơn kiểu gì cho nó ngon? Dở hơi nhất là con sero thì vẫn chạy đấy, nó éo báo lỗi quá tải đâu, gain mà để auto tuning thì nó cao, cái trường hợp nửa nạc nửa mỡ này nhiều ông mới gặp phải, nên em nhắc. Có chọn công suất thì chọn thừa hẳn ra, xong rồi tơn cho nó dễ, không cứ kêu khó. ))). E đã bảo rồi cái song mã này có khỉ gì đâu mà bác thắc mắc là làm đc với không làm đc.


àh, ra là thế àh.  :Wink: 

au tô tơn thì có từ thấp tới cao, ko phải chỉ có cao nhé.   :Stick Out Tongue: 

CS thừa hẳn ra tơn cũng chẳng dễ đâu, mà tơn xong thì chạy chưa chắc đã gọi là được đâu chứ đừng nói ngon  :Cool: 

vâng chạy song mã được thì dễ ấy mà nhưng mà ngon thì hên ít hơn xui  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebird

> àh, ra là thế àh. 
> 
> au tô tơn thì có từ thấp tới cao, ko phải chỉ có cao nhé.  
> 
> CS thừa hẳn ra tơn cũng chẳng dễ đâu, mà tơn xong thì chạy chưa chắc đã gọi là được đâu chứ đừng nói ngon 
> 
> vâng chạy song mã được thì dễ ấy mà nhưng mà ngon thì hên ít hơn xui


haha, e toàn gặp hên. Tuning thấp mà nó ngon thì con tuning ở mức cao làm gì? Giỡn à  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## terminaterx300

> haha, e toàn gặp hên. Tuning thấp mà nó ngon thì con tuning ở mức cao làm gì? Giỡn à


kinh vại, bữa nào đi học nghề cái coi, xem ít sản phẩm gặp hên cái cho mở mang tầm mắt   :Cool: 

đâu liên quan gì tới thấp hay cao, quan trọng là tơn đúng thoai chứ nhỉ  :Wink:  , mức là do thằng sx nó định sẵn, còn thức tế tải, thời gian đáp ứng hệ thống bla bla gì gì mới ra đúng mức tơn phù hợp  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bluebird

Bác chọn sai ngay từ lúc chọn công suất thì đúng vào mắt à? Có phải ai cũng có kinh nghiệm và kiến thức đầy đủ để mà tính toán chọn lựa đâu?  :Cool:  Cái thông số bác lôi ra cả một đống đấy nó lq tới gì? Do phần cơ khí của máy quyết định đúng không? Mà có vẻ bác thông thạo thế thì trình bày rõ ràng cho ae khác tham khảo cái coi. Bắt bẻ, mỉa mai  e làm khỉ gì! kaka.

----------


## terminaterx300

ông nói chọn đúng công suất, nói quá tải ai hiểu là không đúng công suất
thông số tôi lôi ra theo cái ý ông diễn đạt đó, ông nói ba lăng nhăng gì đâu ấy nhỉ.
tôi trình coi, hiểu biết tới thế thôi, chưa con nào ngon cả nên ko dám khoe món này đơn giản  :Cool:

----------


## Bluebird

> ông nói chọn đúng công suất, nói quá tải ai hiểu là không đúng công suất
> thông số tôi lôi ra theo cái ý ông diễn đạt đó, ông nói ba lăng nhăng gì đâu ấy nhỉ.
> tôi trình coi, hiểu biết tới thế thôi, chưa con nào ngon cả nên ko dám khoe món này đơn giản


Thực sự ông không biết ấy, thì tôi cho ông xem máy tôi làm, nghe người ta sử dụng ngta nhận xét ngon hay không, đưa cho ông bản vẽ điện, chỉ cho ông cách làm ntn. Còn thực không hiểu gì thì đừng bảo người khác nói ba lăng nhăng. Ngậm mồm lại đi, không ai bắt ông phải nói cả. Đừng xúc phạm nhau!

----------


## terminaterx300

> Thực sự ông không biết ấy, thì tôi cho ông xem máy tôi làm, nghe người ta sử dụng ngta nhận xét ngon hay không, đưa cho ông bản vẽ điện, chỉ cho ông cách làm ntn. Còn thực không hiểu gì thì đừng bảo người khác nói ba lăng nhăng. Ngậm mồm lại đi, không ai bắt ông phải nói cả. Đừng xúc phạm nhau!


"Servo tuning khó khi các bác bắt nó phải làm việc quá tải. cụ thể là phải đặt Gain lên quá cao. "

cái này ai hiểu là chọn sai CS ấy nhỉ  :Confused:  hay nói ba lăng nhăng nhỉ :Wink: 

ông cho coi cái clip ngon ngon tý coi nào  :Cool:

----------


## Bluebird

> "Servo tuning khó khi các bác bắt nó phải làm việc quá tải. cụ thể là phải đặt Gain lên quá cao. "
> 
> cái này ai hiểu là chọn sai CS ấy nhỉ  hay nói ba lăng nhăng nhỉ
> 
> ông cho coi cái clip ngon ngon tý coi nào


Tôi nói thế là để người chưa biết thì dựa vào đó để nhận ra là họ đã tính toán sai hoặc là căn chỉnh chưa chuẩn ( dẫn đến tăng tải lên motor). Còn ông nghĩ ông khôn quá nên có chịu hiểu đâu.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Tôi nói thế là để người chưa biết thì dựa vào đó để nhận ra là họ đã tính toán sai hoặc là căn chỉnh chưa chuẩn ( dẫn đến tăng tải lên motor). Còn ông nghĩ ông khôn quá nên có chịu hiểu đâu.


hỏi mấy người cũng chẳng ai hiểu ông nói ý gì hết đó  :Wink:  chắc ngu cả đám

thoai cho xin cái clip đi mờ, hàng ngon show ra cho anh em hâm mộ cái  :Cool:

----------


## CKD

2 cụ nhường nhau tí cho em nhờ. Để em còn làm rỏ cái ý "được" của các bác gì thách đố ở trên ấy. Hai cụ làm quá.. bác han xì tai gì đó trốn mất bây giờ.

Vẫn hỏi như bác Gà con. Thế nào thì gọi là được?
Nếu được buộc phải đo đếm thì thiết bị đo đếm của người thách đố phải kiểm tra hay người tham gia thử thách phải tự chứng minh.

Em thì trình còi.. song mã servo không có làm nhiều. Mà đã làm thì chưa có vị khách nào bảo chạy không được hết. Vậy nên trước mắt thì tạm xem là được (vì chưa ai phán là hạy không được).
Cũng không cần phải 4-5 năm tới làm gì... 4-5 năm về trước cũng chơi luôn.

Còn như trên diễn đàn này.. em biết nhiều bác chơi servo song mã cho router. Theo đà này thì trong vài năm tới, chi phí ăn nhậu cho các buổi off free hơi nhiều à.

----------

h-d, haiquanckbn

----------


## Nam CNC

Nhờ các chú đây chém quá dữ nên đánh giá tình hình servo vẫn rẻ trong thời gian tới vì anh em thấy mông lung khó với quá , với em chừng nào có nhà sản xuất nó làm ra cái món AC servo mà dễ dùng như step thì em chơi còn không thì step tiếp tục thôi vậy.

----------


## huanpt

> Nhờ các chú đây chém quá dữ nên đánh giá tình hình servo vẫn rẻ trong thời gian tới vì anh em thấy mông lung khó với quá , với em chừng nào có nhà sản xuất nó làm ra cái món AC servo mà dễ dùng như step thì em chơi còn không thì step tiếp tục thôi vậy.


Rẻ thì mình hốt để dành đó.
Cũng đang đau đầu vụ song mã, mặc dù được cụ CKD vấn an, nhưng vẫn còn lo lắm.

----------


## hung1706

hờ hờ servo hổng có dẻ đâu, mấy bác làm vỡ lẽ ra Servo chạy ngon là giá lên ầm ầm í...T.T

----------


## nhatson

> Nhờ các chú đây chém quá dữ nên đánh giá tình hình servo vẫn rẻ trong thời gian tới vì anh em thấy mông lung khó với quá , với em chừng nào có nhà sản xuất nó làm ra cái món AC servo mà dễ dùng như step thì em chơi còn không thì step tiếp tục thôi vậy.


mua ac servo mới, tke dùng cho CNC là dễ ngay ah  :Smile:

----------


## CNC FANUC

> mua ac servo mới, tke dùng cho CNC là dễ ngay ah


Đai gia đã xuất hiện, mua xài thử đi cụ

----------


## solero

> Em thách đố bác nào chạy được song mã. Chỉ cần 01 người trên diễn đàn này chạy được song mã thì em mất 01 triệu cho diễn đàn. Số tiền 01 triệu ấy được xung vào công quỹ của diễn đàn em tạm gọi là quỹ rượu.
> PS: 01 triệu sẽ được chuyển vào tài khoản của diễn đàn trong vòng 24h nếu em thua cuộc.


Chạy "được". "Được" ở đây là lấy được xèng từ khách hàng.

----------

Ga con, h-d, iamnot.romeo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## secondhand

Haha vậy là trong 5 năm tới có bác Hentai là tài trợ chính cho diễn đàn rùi ..
 mừng quá
Ủa ủa nhưng mà có không ta

----------


## thuhanoi

Chờ, trong 24h tới

----------


## Ledngochan

Mình chạy song mã visme servo 4 năm nay có vấn đề gì đâu.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Mình chạy song mã visme servo 4 năm nay có vấn đề gì đâu.


ghê ghê, lên servo rồi cơ àh  :Cool:

----------


## ahdvip

> Mình chạy song mã visme servo 4 năm nay có vấn đề gì đâu.


Có vài lý do khiến anh ko thấy vấn đề:
- Anh turning quá tốt nên máy anh chạy quá ngon -> không thấy vấn đề gì.
- Anh toàn chủ yếu chạy quảng cáo, tải nhẹ nên khó thấy được vấn đề.
- Hoặc có vấn đề, khung máy bị vặn trong đó nhưng không rõ nên anh không thấy được  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ledngochan

> ghê ghê, lên servo rồi cơ àh


Full servo, máy anh chưa dùng step bao giờ.

----------


## Nam CNC

vấn đề bác hentai nói là chạy được không báo lỗi , ở đây chạy được , ra sản phẩm luôn vậy bác hentai đâu rồi ta , vậy bác tính xem chuyển tiền cho bao nhiêu người để anh em ăn nhậu nè.


vấn đề là luôn có vấn đề , không có gì là hoàn hảo hay chính xác tuyệt đối , chỉ cần sai số ở mức cho phép mà vẫn hoạt động tốt xem như ok và thành công , đừng có truy vấn đến tận cùng mà , ở VN ai có đủ khả năng làm máy sai số dưới 0.002mm , ở japan cũng không nhiều hãng khoe dưới 0.001 đâu. Em đây mơ ước và cũng chỉ tàm tạm ~0.02mm là mừng rồi.

----------


## tranhung123456

cái vụ này chạy song mã như bác h-d nói như hình là chạy cặp linear cùng công xuất thì chỉ việc cấp xung cho drive cùng công xuất thì ok nếu drive khác công xuất khác hảng là cả 1 vấn đề lớn

----------


## CKD

Khái niệm chạy được nó mông lung lắm.
Máy nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, mới ken nhập về, date 2016 thì cũng gọi là chạy được.
Máy cũ ngoài bãi, tha về, có con tuổi gần bằng em.. thì cũng là chạy được.
Máy china, cọc cà cọc cạch, lắc rung như răng muốn rụn thì vẫn chạy được.

Vậy nên thế nào là được? Cái trò chém gió cho mạnh miệng xong rồi chỉ bảo là nói cho vui ấy em gặp nhiều. Chẵng quan tâm đến loại ấy. Còn nếu nhở miệng thì cứ bảo là ồ.. thế mà em không biết. Không biết thì chẵng có tội nhỉ  :Big Grin: .

Còn nếu chạy được, dừng ở mức phục vụ đúng nhu cầu, làm ra được sản phẩm, thu được lợi nhuận thì quá là dễ dàng.. Đừng nói mấy lão già khọm, ngày ngày chỉ biết máy móc mới làm được. Thấy trên này, nhiều bác ngoài ngành.. chỉ tìm hiểu đủ để phục vụ nhu cầu chính mình, vẫn làm ra máy, song mã servo gì đó, chạy ra cơm gạo hàng ngày. Em là rất nể những bác này, dám nghĩ, dám làm, dám chịu trách nhiệm với việc mình làm.

Túm cái váy lại.. là
Ai chém gió thì kệ đi. Mọi người đọc, hiểu và đều biết. Bản thân họ không cảm thấy thẹn thì kệ họ, biết đâu dây thần kinh "mắc cở" hay "ngượng mồm" bị đứt mất rồi.
Mấy bác làm được cứ mạnh dạng mà làm, không chính xác được như máy xịn nhật, châu âu cũng không sao. Đáp ứng được nhu cầu là Ok rồi.

Vụ song mã.. thì step chưa hẵn là ngon, chỉ là đơn giản, không mất nghiều nơ ron để lo nghĩ thôi. Servo thì tất nhiên.. khó xơi hơn, nhưng cái gì khó nó có cái sướng riêng. Nhưng đảm bảo chạy được  :Big Grin: .... mà đòi hỏi chạy cở 0.001 thì em bỏ chạy trước nhé.

----------


## hanasimitai

> vấn đề bác hentai nói là chạy được không báo lỗi , ở đây chạy được , ra sản phẩm luôn vậy bác hentai đâu rồi ta , vậy bác tính xem chuyển tiền cho bao nhiêu người để anh em ăn nhậu nè.
> 
> 
> vấn đề là luôn có vấn đề , không có gì là hoàn hảo hay chính xác tuyệt đối , chỉ cần sai số ở mức cho phép mà vẫn hoạt động tốt xem như ok và thành công , đừng có truy vấn đến tận cùng mà , ở VN ai có đủ khả năng làm máy sai số dưới 0.002mm , ở japan cũng không nhiều hãng khoe dưới 0.001 đâu. Em đây mơ ước và cũng chỉ tàm tạm ~0.02mm là mừng rồi.


Báo bảo là có ai cần tiền của em đâu giờ bác lại đòi là sao? Bác được chia % à?
Em muốn chèn một cái file pdf mà không biết chèn các bác hướng dẫn em fat.

----------


## CKD

Bác xem ở đây! http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/77...e-vao-bai-viet
Còn quy định thì ở đây! http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/76...e-len-dien-dan

Đừng nói là bác đưa các tiêu chuẩn máy hãng lên để làm thước đo lường cho chữ được nhé.
Nếu không đúng thì bác nhanh nhanh định nghĩa chữ "được" mà bác nói. Tiếng việt càng tốt vì em éo hiểu tiếng tây u gì đó. Để xem máy của em có lọt được tiêu chuẩn "được" hay không? Được thì có ít xèng để anh em đi off

----------


## Nam CNC

ông này nói vậy mà nghe được à , chẳng tự giác gì hết trơn á , % thì em không có phần nhưng tụ nhậu sài gòn có mặt em à.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Túm cái váy lại.. là
>  .


Giờ mới để ý ông CKD ngày nào cũng túm váy lại, ngày nào ko túm chắc ông mặc quần, đi thái lan chưa bác  CKD he he
Em ko đủ trình để chém nên chém vớ vẩn thôi

----------


## hanasimitai

Tandem control 1.pdf
Tandem control 2.pdf

Mời các cụ soi. Đây mới chỉ là một trong những ...  thôi.

----------


## mr.trinhly

Em thấy các bác đang hiểu sai ý bác hanasimitai. Bác ấy cố tình nói vậy là để bác nào biết thì show lên. 1 triệu để học được món này quả là hời. Ai dạy em cũng học. Nhưng mà các bác tỉnh thật. Tất cả vẫn chỉ là bí mật và ai làm người đó tự hiểu.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Đính kèm 25563
> Đính kèm 25564
> 
> Mời các cụ soi. Đây mới chỉ là một trong những ...  thôi.


vâng, bạn show cái mà 1 số thằng trong đây đều bik cả rồi ạ  :Stick Out Tongue: 

B-62560E/03 của Fanuc model 15  :Cool:  tớ có tất cả từ 6M tới 31i cơ mà nói chung ngoài tầm tới kha khá :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Ơ hơ.. ngay từ đầu em chẵng đã bảo bác H-D là cứ đấu đó thôi sao? Dùng chung tín hiệu step/dir. Ngoài ra thì chẵng có gì khác để đấu nối.
Phần còn lại là tuning.. mà bác nào đã chơi servo phải biết tuning chớ. Tuning thế nào thì mỗi servo, mỗi giàn cơ khí nó đều khác nhau. Làm gì có công thức cố định cho các máy. Và song mã thì em chỉ chơi manual tuning, ứ dám chơi auto tuning. Nên lại càng không có nhiều trò để nói.

Bác nào bảo em nói phét thì xem lại chổ này. Những gì cần phải đấu thì em đã viết ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...ll=1#post88271

Còn làm thế nào để tuning gần đúng (éo dám nói là đúng). Cái này thuộc về kiến thức thì ít mà kinh nghiệm thì nhiều. Và kiến thức thì trong manual nó có chỉ cách. Các bác chịu khó đọc. Khi nào đọc đến đó, bác nào muốn trao đổi kinh nghiệm thì cứ gợi ý rồi trao đổi. Chứ cái gì cũng đợi người khác thì thế nào? Muốn biết thì chí ít.. phải hỏi đã chứ. Câu hỏi cụ thể thì có câu trả lời cụ thể, câu hỏi chung chung thì có câu trả lời chung chung. Chứ kiến thức nền còn chưa có.. thì trả lời chi tiết quá liệu có hiểu không?

Còn giàn cơ hay con máy thì nó khác gì con máy chạy step đâu mà show với không show. Tại bác hantai thách thức.. thì nếu bác ấy thật sòng phẳng, thì em cũng cố show lên cái clip là em nó đang chạy vù vù. Có gì mà giấu với chã diếm.

Bác hantai bảo là chạy được. Mà nói mãi bác ấy cũng chẵng định nghĩa được cái được của bác ấy là thế nào. Chỉ lòng vòng mấy cái lý thuyết với manual nào đấy. Thì em chịu.

----------

mr.trinhly

----------


## hanasimitai

> vâng, bạn show cái mà 1 số thằng trong đây đều bik cả rồi ạ 
> 
> B-62560E/03 của Fanuc model 15  tớ có tất cả từ 6M tới 31i cơ mà nói chung ngoài tầm tới kha khá


bạn có fanuc 5 không.

----------


## CKD

> Báo cáo bác vấn đề là em nói ra thì nhiều người mất cơm. Và còn nhiều vấn đề nữa.
> Em thách đố bác nào chạy được song mã. Chỉ cần 01 người trên diễn đàn này chạy được song mã thì em mất 01 triệu cho diễn đàn. Số tiền 01 triệu ấy được xung vào công quỹ của diễn đàn em tạm gọi là quỹ rượu.
> 
> PS: 01 triệu sẽ được chuyển vào tài khoản của diễn đàn trong vòng 24h nếu em thua cuộc.


Vụ này rốt cuộc là thế nào ta?
Là bốc phét lúc trà dư tửu hậu hay là sao ta?... Đang hóng vụ này mà thấy ai đó có vẻ như lờ đi.

----------


## hanasimitai

> vâng, bạn show cái mà 1 số thằng trong đây đều bik cả rồi ạ 
> 
> B-62560E/03 của Fanuc model 15  tớ có tất cả từ 6M tới 31i cơ mà nói chung ngoài tầm tới kha khá


Bác có Fanuc nào éo quan trọng, bác đọc có hiểu không mới quan trọng.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bác có Fanuc nào éo quan trọng, bác đọc có hiểu không mới quan trọng.


hiểu theo ý nào nhỉ  :Cool:  nói chung cái nội dung đó chẳng có gì mới cả, nếu chuẩn thì hình này diễn tả đúng nhất cái nội dung trên 

nói chung song mã dễ hay khó còn phụ thuộc phần khá lớn ở cách thức dk chạy song mã và hệ cơ khí có cứng vững cao hay ko

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, h-d, Luyến

----------


## huuminhsh

> vâng, bạn show cái mà 1 số thằng trong đây đều bik cả rồi ạ 
> 
> B-62560E/03 của Fanuc model 15  tớ có tất cả từ 6M tới 31i cơ mà nói chung ngoài tầm tới kha khá


bác có tài liệu về Fanuc 3M seiki ko a?

----------


## hung1706

> bác có tài liệu về Fanuc 3M seiki ko a?


hehe ổng có biết gì đâu mà hỏi ổng, chém gió là dữ không hà  :Big Grin: 

theo em điều tra thì có mấy cụ trên này chạy được double Y từ thanh răng cho đến vitme bi, chẳng qua là dấu dím tí cho giá cả đừng leo thang hehe. Nhưng em không rõ tiêu chuẩn "chạy được" là sao ợ.

1/ LV1 là cắm điện lên, driver báo Run -> có điện chạy qua là "chạy được" dàn điện dòi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
2/ Sau đó LV2 là Run roài thì motor vô torque và bắt đầu râm ran hay rần rần hay hú hét inh ỏi -> kịch kịch và Driver báo BB tắt điện. Cũng gọi là On được Motor.
3/ LV3 là turning êm, set gain phù hợp gì gì đó...( motor giữ được vị trí và thở phào cảm thấy nhẹ nhõm vì bắt đầu cho 2 em nó chiến được )...cho chạy Jog / Handle tới lui linh tinh các kiểu  :Big Grin: 
4/ LV4 là Set thẳng luôn về Home Y và không báo lỗi lã giề (á à cái này là nhức đầu toàn tập nè, lôi ông Nam Mập ra chém gió tiếp). Set home là cả 1 nghệ thuật.
5/ Ôi lên LV5 là lên đỉnh luôn, cho chạy tơn tơn các kiểu xong quay cờ-nhíp với 2 mục đích: 1 là khè bà con và 2 là lụm 1 chịu tiền cá ngựa à ko cá cược  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
6/ Nâng cao tri thức lên tí...cho chạy vài hình đơn giản, 1 hình chạy 10 lần, lần nào cũng ra kích thước thế, mặc dù có sai số nhưng tạm gọi là sai số ổn định..vv. Ô hô "chạy được" gòi  :Cool: 

-> Tổng thiệt hại ít nhất để test các LV trên:
Tạm cho là = 1 dàn AC Servo 100w (giá 1tr3-1tr5/bộ, em lâu rồi ko mua nên ko rõ giá có lên chưa) + linh tinh các thứ = Máy double Y quay cờ-nhíp -> tích lũy được chi phí nhậu 1 chịu
Phen này lỗ sặc máu à hehehe.

----------

cnclaivung, thuhanoi

----------


## huyquynhbk

e cũng đang hóng vụ này. điện đóm e mù tịt. nếu dùng secvor bjo thì nên mua loại nào dễ cài đặt nhất vậy các bác?

----------


## terminaterx300

> hehe ổng có biết gì đâu mà hỏi ổng, chém gió là dữ không hà 
> 
> theo em điều tra thì có mấy cụ trên này chạy được double Y từ thanh răng cho đến vitme bi, chẳng qua là dấu dím tí cho giá cả đừng leo thang hehe. Nhưng em không rõ tiêu chuẩn "chạy được" là sao ợ.
> 
> 1/ LV1 là cắm điện lên, driver báo Run -> có điện chạy qua là "chạy được" dàn điện dòi 
> 2/ Sau đó LV2 là Run roài thì motor vô torque và bắt đầu râm ran hay rần rần hay hú hét inh ỏi -> kịch kịch và Driver báo BB tắt điện. Cũng gọi là On được Motor.
> 3/ LV3 là turning êm, set gain phù hợp gì gì đó...( motor giữ được vị trí và thở phào cảm thấy nhẹ nhõm vì bắt đầu cho 2 em nó chiến được )...cho chạy Jog / Handle tới lui linh tinh các kiểu 
> 4/ LV4 là Set thẳng luôn về Home Y và không báo lỗi lã giề (á à cái này là nhức đầu toàn tập nè, lôi ông Nam Mập ra chém gió tiếp). Set home là cả 1 nghệ thuật.
> 5/ Ôi lên LV5 là lên đỉnh luôn, cho chạy tơn tơn các kiểu xong quay cờ-nhíp với 2 mục đích: 1 là khè bà con và 2 là lụm 1 chịu tiền cá ngựa à ko cá cược 
> ...


mịe tao rảnh chơi hẳn 2 con servo đấu đầu nhau chạy luôn nè, 1 con 400W với với con 2kW xem thế nào.  :Cool:

----------


## hung1706

kaka thì thế này: 
TH:1 là 2 con đồng bộ (2 con trym cùng chung nhịp đập  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ). Gửi nhíp cho nhà SX khoe hàng ngay và luôn.
TH:2 là con nào yếu hơn nó báo lỗi tắt cái kịch kéo theo ngắt nguồn con kia thế là 2 con trym ngưng đập. Còn lỗi phải gì thì hạ hồi ta phân giải...cơ mà thế thì hổng lãnh đc 1 chịu lúa

----------


## terminaterx300

> kaka thì thế này: 
> TH:1 là 2 con đồng bộ (2 con trym cùng chung nhịp đập ). Gửi nhíp cho nhà SX khoe hàng ngay và luôn.
> TH:2 là con nào yếu hơn nó báo lỗi tắt cái kịch kéo theo ngắt nguồn con kia thế là 2 con trym ngưng đập. Còn lỗi phải gì thì hạ hồi ta phân giải...cơ mà thế thì hổng lãnh đc 1 chịu lúa


nhà SX support rồi, éo phải lo éo chạy, chỉ lo thằng này éo làm thoai kaka  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

> e cũng đang hóng vụ này. điện đóm e mù tịt. nếu dùng secvor bjo thì nên mua loại nào dễ cài đặt nhất vậy các bác?


em nghĩ là panasonic A5 hàng nội địa china giá khá tốt, máy CNC china loại khá hay xài cũng bền bỉ, thấy loại 2 vít me 1 trục cũng nhiều

----------


## hung1706

Kaka làm nhíp quay èo èo cho em út nó mới tin đc chứ đại ca  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## huyquynhbk

> em nghĩ là panasonic A5 hàng nội địa china giá khá tốt, máy CNC china loại khá hay xài cũng bền bỉ, thấy loại 2 vít me 1 trục cũng nhiều


Giá chát lắm bác ơi.e thấy bảo 13tr 1 bộ 400w ah.e hỏi loại mà mọi ng trong hội mình hay bán ý.thanks bác nhatson nhiều ah!

----------


## h-d

> Giá chát lắm bác ơi.e thấy bảo 13tr 1 bộ 400w ah.e hỏi loại mà mọi ng trong hội mình hay bán ý.thanks bác nhatson nhiều ah!


ngoài lề một tý, cụ cần 1 cặp 400w thì báo em nhé. đang có 1 cặp 400w Samsung, nếu cụ thích combo song mã lắp luôn cho nó em cũng có luôn kaka

----------


## thuyên1982

em có hai bộ 400w a5 mới bác có gì đổi không? em không bán nhé.

----------


## inhainha

> e cũng đang hóng vụ này. điện đóm e mù tịt. nếu dùng secvor bjo thì nên mua loại nào dễ cài đặt nhất vậy các bác?


Dễ cài đặt nhất là dòng yaskawa yunma. Chỉ cần set mấy nút trên driver, còn dễ xài hơn step.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## huyquynhbk

> em có hai bộ 400w a5 mới bác có gì đổi không? em không bán nhé.


Đồ đạc e lại k có cái gì để đổi vs bác rùi.bác xem có thể để lại cho e k?inbox e nhé.thanks

----------


## huyquynhbk

> ngoài lề một tý, cụ cần 1 cặp 400w thì báo em nhé. đang có 1 cặp 400w Samsung, nếu cụ thích combo song mã lắp luôn cho nó em cũng có luôn kaka


Vâng.thanks cụ.có gì các cụ giúp e nhá.

----------


## CKD

> Báo cáo bác vấn đề là em nói ra thì nhiều người mất cơm. Và còn nhiều vấn đề nữa.
> Em thách đố bác nào chạy được song mã. Chỉ cần 01 người trên diễn đàn này chạy được song mã thì em mất 01 triệu cho diễn đàn. Số tiền 01 triệu ấy được xung vào công quỹ của diễn đàn em tạm gọi là quỹ rượu.
> 
> PS: 01 triệu sẽ được chuyển vào tài khoản của diễn đàn trong vòng 24h nếu em thua cuộc.


Cái vụ 1 trẹo xem ra chỉ là chém gió hay nói phét thôi hả các bác. Vậy mà làm em cứ mừng hụt là quỹ ăn nhậu sẽ có cơ đấy.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## hanasimitai

> Cái vụ 1 trẹo xem ra chỉ là chém gió hay nói phét thôi hả các bác. Vậy mà làm em cứ mừng hụt là quỹ ăn nhậu sẽ có cơ đấy.


Lấy được tiền của em không dễ đâu bác. Bác đọc tài liệu em đưa lên có hiểu không mà đòi lấy tiền. Nếu em nhớ không nhầm thì bác còn chằng hiểu tốc độ cơ bản là gì mà?

----------


## Nam CNC

cái lưỡi không xương nhiều đường lắt léo , bác tốt nghiệp hệ nhà nước ra mà nên giỏi món này lắm , đấm vỡ mồm còn nói là gạt tay hơi quá còn được mà.


bác đổi nick thành "hentai lái gió" được rồi... mà hentai là gì tự tra tiếng nhật nhé.

----------

haignition

----------


## CKD

Kaka!
Làm theo cái tài liệu... đúng là phét lác.
Bác bảo làm được... thì tôi đây bảo làm được, nếu cần thì tôi chứng minh qua hình ảnh. Bác bảo không được.. rồi đưa cái tài liệu của hãng. Hãng nó có bảo là nếu không làm như vậy thì không chạy được không?

Có thể có nhiều cái tui còn chưa rỏ, nên mới lang thang diễn đàn để tranh thủ học lóm thôi. Nhưng cái tôi nói là cái tôi làm. Chẵng như ai chăm chăm bóc phét mà éo làm được.

Chém gió cho vui mồm thì thằng nào chẵng chém được chứ. Tui đây nếu muốn cũng làm vô tư. Thử xem nhé.

Để gọi là chém gió thì tôi nói bác ngoài vụ phét lác mấy cái tài liệu ra thì biết éo gì về driver với servo mà song với mã. Vì ngoài cái trang tài liệu copy ra thì còn quái gì minh chứng đâu.
Còn tài liệu á... tui cũng có cả kho. Đọc hiểu hay không thì tự tui biết. Chỉ là nếu mọi thứ đều làm như hãng nói thì mấy ai diyer làm được. Mà làm theo hãng thì giỏi lắm cũng cở tầm thợ bảo trì thôi. Làm éo gì hơn được.

----------

haignition, thuhanoi

----------


## phuocviet346

Trình độ em thì kém quá không dám bàn luận, đọc từ đầu tới cuối tháy bác hentai đúng là "sửu nhi". Điều khiển đồng trục servo người ta làm phổ biến rồi bác ơi

----------


## CKD

Nói phét thật là ngứa miệng.. chắc tại mình không thuộc đạo ấy.

*Còn nói thật thì như những gì đã nói. Chỉ là nối song song tín hiệu và chạy. Lưu ý là manual tuning hơi bị đuối. Đó là cách mà tôi đã làm và đã chạy trên máy.*
Tất nhiên là không thể so sánh với hãng. Khi vận hành 2 servo sẽ có độ lệch nhất định. Nhưng với sự kết hợp kết cấu cơ khí tốt và tuning cẩn thận thì kết quả đủ mức đạt yêu cầu. Sản phẩm làm ra đủ để chấp nhận, bài toán chi phí & hiệu quả mang lại Ok.

Trở lại vấn đề.. là để tiếp cận với vụ chạy kết hợp 2 bộ servo, nói theo kiểu học thuật hay lý thuyết thì vô tư. Bên dưới sẽ QUOTE lại nội dung một bài viết trên web. Mà theo thôi được trình bày khá rỏ ràng lý do tại sao phải kết nối được 2 driver. Hay nói cách khác là cùng một driver mà điều khiển 2 motor độc lập. Chẵng qua là với dân DIYer thì khó lòng mà tiếp cận được những driver có được những tính năng ấy. Nên chẵng dám bàn nhiều. Mục đích cũng là muốn anh em nhanh chóng, tự tin làm và đạt được cái mình muốn. Tất nhiên.. cái ấy không thể tuyệt vời ông mặt trời được. Không tuyệt vời nhưng chấp nhận được & vẫn đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu.




> Introduction
> 
> Figure 1. Box-in-box structure.
> Synchronization motion control of multi-axis machine tools has become a significant issue due to the growing demand for high speed precise manufacturing. For such an application, two direct feed-drive linear servomotors are often adopted and arranged into a twin-parallel structure, the so-called “box-in-box” layout, to increase the thrust and stiffness of machine tools.The box-in-box structure adopts a pair of linear servomotors with mechanical coupling of one feed axis. Figure 1 shows an example in which the Y-axis is driven by the two linear motors coupled with the X-axis feed drive. An important requirement for high speed precision machining is the capability of the twin-parallel feed drives to follow the same command trajectories accurately for achieving a satisfactory positioning accuracy and also for reducing the synchronization error of the two parallel motors.
> 
> Strategies of the synchronous motion control technique can be classified into three categories: (1) synchronous master motion control, (2) master-slave motion control, and (3) relative dynamic stiffness motion control [1]. The framework of Category (1) is depicted in Figure 2, which is also called parallel synchronous control. As illustrated in Figure 2, the two servomotors receive the same motion command simultaneously and are controlled independently without considering the motion of the other. The advantage of this control scheme lies in its simple structure. However, accurate synchronous movement may not be guaranteed due to some possible effects such as unknown disturbances or unmatched model. This scheme is not suitable for the box-in-box machine tools since inherent disturbances always exist due to inevitable nonlinear dynamics, such as mechanical coupling. Note that asynchronous operation in motion control may result in diminished machining accuracy of the work-piece or even lead to breakage of the device.
> 
> To improve this shortcoming, Sarachik and Ragazzini proposed the master-slave control scheme of Category (2) and applied it to a biaxial system [2]. In comparison to the synchronous master motion control, the master-slave control operates in a cascade manner, enabling the slave servo system to follow the master with higher dynamic stiffness. Thus, the framework of master-slave control provides an alternative solution which allots a great deal of attention to synchronous motion control. As shown in Figure 3, a tandem control of two servo systems with velocity feedforward compensation was proposed by FANUC Ltd. to drive a single axis of motion [3]. Furthermore, another master-slave control based on speed/torque coupling was developed by SIEMENS [4].
> 
> ...


QUOTE từ nguồn http://www.ausmt.org/index.php/AUSMT/article/view/72/25
Các bán nên vào trang & đọc kỹ, phía bên dưới còn nhiều phân tích & tính toán bổ ích.

----------


## CKD

Một số tài liệu bảo hộ cho các vấn đề này
https://www.google.ch/patents/US20100181955
http://www.google.co.ug/patents/EP0717331A1?cl=zh

----------


## thuhanoi

> Kaka!
> ..................... Mà làm theo hãng thì giỏi lắm cũng cở tầm thợ bảo trì thôi. Làm éo gì hơn được.


.                                              Right

----------


## hanasimitai

> cái lưỡi không xương nhiều đường lắt léo , bác tốt nghiệp hệ nhà nước ra mà nên giỏi món này lắm , đấm vỡ mồm còn nói là gạt tay hơi quá còn được mà.
> 
> 
> bác đổi nick thành "hentai lái gió" được rồi... mà hentai là gì tự tra tiếng nhật nhé.


Không biết là cái ông Pín này lắp vít me chạy được bao lâu mà to mồm thế nhỉ.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác hentai đi chổ khác chơi  , không có chuyện gì cho bác lên tiếng ở đây cả , cứ làm ma xó ngồi góc xó  mà đọc đi ... 

Em làm được gì như thế nào anh em khác đều biết ứ cần bác quan tâm.

----------


## terminaterx300

> bác hentai đi chổ khác chơi  , không có chuyện gì cho bác lên tiếng ở đây cả , cứ làm ma xó ngồi góc xó  mà đọc đi ... 
> 
> Em làm được gì như thế nào anh em khác đều biết ứ cần bác quan tâm.


Về nghịch pín thằng ku ở nhà đi, để anh ấy thể hiện đủ oài  :Cool: 

anh ấy éo có cái clip nào show hàng mà chém gió là chính thoai.  :Wink: 

ở đây nhiều thằng nó đi xa lắm luôn rồi cơ mà cứ tưởng như đáy giếng  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

CKD

----------


## hanasimitai

> Về nghịch pín thằng ku ở nhà đi, để anh ấy thể hiện đủ oài 
> 
> anh ấy éo có cái clip nào show hàng mà chém gió là chính thoai. 
> 
> ở đây nhiều thằng nó đi xa lắm luôn rồi cơ mà cứ tưởng như đáy giếng


Bác lại tự sướng rồi, ở đây là cái vựa ve chai.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác lại tự sướng rồi, ở đây là cái vựa ve chai.


hihi thế mà có dân high class nào đó cứ lượn lờ coi ve chai
thế thì ve chai cũng là cái thú tao nhã

----------

haignition

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bác lại tự sướng rồi, ở đây là cái vựa ve chai.


đúng là ếch, mày đã mua dc hàng brandnew chính hãng nào chưa mà hù ai thế hả hentai  :Cool: 

ở đây có nhiều đại gia mua hàng chính hãng rồi ếch ơi  :Cool:

----------


## thuhanoi

Đang nói xẹc vô thôi đưa đống ve chai ni lên chào bác hen tai  :Big Grin: 




Nhớ tra date nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

> đúng là ếch, mày đã mua dc hàng brandnew chính hãng nào chưa mà hù ai thế hả hentai 
> 
> ở đây có nhiều đại gia mua hàng chính hãng rồi ếch ơi


Nếu mình nhớ ko lầm thì con ếch cái miệng nó rộng mà 2 con mắt nó lòi ra ngoài phải ko bác?

----------


## secondhand

> Nếu mình nhớ ko lầm thì con ếch cái miệng nó rộng mà 2 con mắt nó lòi ra ngoài phải ko bác?


Miệng nó rộng nên la to, con mắt lòi ra chỉ 1 nhiệm vụ duy nhất ... là đề phòng mấy tên soi ếch. Nếu mắt nó mà ti hí thì cả ông và tui không biết thịt ếch nướng nó ngon như thế nào  :Big Grin: 


@ hentai
"Chẳng thà mình không nói, để người ta tưởng mình ngu, còn hơn mở miệng ra, để người ta không còn nghi ngờ gì nữa"

-Mark Twain

Up cái đi ngủ khakha

----------

GOHOME

----------


## hanasimitai

> Miệng nó rộng nên la to, con mắt lòi ra chỉ 1 nhiệm vụ duy nhất ... là đề phòng mấy tên soi ếch. Nếu mắt nó mà ti hí thì cả ông và tui không biết thịt ếch nướng nó ngon như thế nào 
> 
> 
> @ hentai
> "Chẳng thà mình không nói, để người ta tưởng mình ngu, còn hơn mở miệng ra, để người ta không còn nghi ngờ gì nữa"
> 
> -Mark Twain
> 
> Up cái đi ngủ khakha


Dạy người khác làm éo gì. về nhà lo mà day vợ con đi.

----------


## hanasimitai

> đúng là ếch, mày đã mua dc hàng brandnew chính hãng nào chưa mà hù ai thế hả hentai 
> 
> ở đây có nhiều đại gia mua hàng chính hãng rồi ếch ơi


Bố mày éo chơi hàng chế với hàng tàu hiểu chưa con.

----------


## hanasimitai

Một ông thì chuyển từ cơ khí xe đạp sang cơ khí chính xác, một ông thì điện dân dụng chuyên đi đấu bóng đèn với là công tắc chuyển sang điện công nghiệp, điều khiển. Ông vẫn từng phán hùng hồn là động cơ 1 chiều được thiết kế để chạy 1 chiều, may mà mấy thằng tây lông nó không biết tiếng việt chứ nó mà biết thì nhục.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bố mày éo chơi hàng chế với hàng tàu hiểu chưa con.





> Một ông thì chuyển từ cơ khí xe đạp sang cơ khí chính xác, một ông thì điện dân dụng chuyên đi đấu bóng đèn với là công tắc chuyển sang điện công nghiệp, điều khiển. Ông vẫn từng phán hùng hồn là động cơ 1 chiều được thiết kế để chạy 1 chiều, may mà mấy thằng tây lông nó không biết tiếng việt chứ nó mà biết thì nhục.


Bác show hàng lên cho bà con xem bác làm được những gì rồi nào. Đến giờ em mới chỉ thấy bác nói chứ chưa thấy bác làm.

Bác không chơi hàng chế, không chơi hàng tàu, vậy bác mua máy mới để dùng, hay mua máy bãi ?
Bác mua cho bác dùng, hay ông chủ bác mua ?

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh em đừng phí sức với hentai làm gì nữa , hắn cố tình nói như thế và làm như thế để cho tất cả anh em khẳng định điều Mark Twain nói luôn luôn đúng .



Nhắc lại lần nữa đi chổ khác chơi đi bác Hentai , đầu cần đổi cái nick từ marl sang hentai làm gì cho nó bất ngờ ... toàn ba láp ba xàm lên thợ bậc 4 tốn tiền người khác dễ sợ.... về nhà chơi với sợi dây thun đi ( dây chun ngoài bắc hay nói )

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Đúng là lão hentai này ba xàm ba láp quá. Đọc từ đầu đến cuối chỉ thấy hắn dùng toàn lời lẽ khiêu khích. Không có ý tốt.
Không đóng góp đc j mà toàn bàn lùi. ích kỷ.

----------


## CKD

Hehe... chẵng chấp làm gì...
Vì mấy thằng mọt sách, một số trong đó làm được éo gì mà chấp. Motor DC khi thiết kế để chạy tốt ở một chiều nó khác cái gì?.. mấy con mọt thường tin vào sách vở.. nên nó không tin thự tế cũng bình thường.
Tui đây cũng chẵng rãnh để mà chứng minh mấy cái đó cho mệt. Mà tui cũng chẵng phát minh ra cái vụ đó, mấy thằng tây ăn ở không nó ngồi nó chứng minh ấy, cả lý thuyết lẫn kiểm chứng thực tế. Vậy nên nếu nó mà đọc được cái đó, nó mừng vì cũng có người đủ trình để hiểu nó.

Mới đọc qua câu của ai.. *đừng cãi nhau với thằng ngu vì nó sẽ làm mình ngu như nó*.
Nên em sẽ không cãi nữa  :Big Grin: . Vậy nhé.

Ngu hay khôn thì không tự mồm nói ra mà người khác tin. Vì phần lớn người đều có não, chỉ một số ít là không có hoặc bỏ quên đâu đó.
Chúc cả nhà vui nhá!

----------


## CKD

> Bác show hàng lên cho bà con xem bác làm được những gì rồi nào. Đến giờ em mới chỉ thấy bác nói chứ chưa thấy bác làm.
> 
> Bác không chơi hàng chế, không chơi hàng tàu, vậy bác mua máy mới để dùng, hay mua máy bãi ?
> Bác mua cho bác dùng, hay ông chủ bác mua ?


Bác cứ hỏi thừa.. em đã nói là *tầm này.. giỏi lắm chỉ là thợ*. Tệ hơn là vất vưởng đâu đó với đống PDF trên mạng thôi, thực tế con motor thế nào còn chưa chắc đã sờ được vào. Nên làm gì có hình hay ảnh mà show. Không biết chừng tức cái cửa mình.. lụm vài cái ảnh trên nét quăng lên để lòe thiên hạ ấy chứ.




> Đúng là lão hentai này ba xàm ba láp quá. Đọc từ đầu đến cuối chỉ thấy hắn dùng toàn lời lẽ khiêu khích. Không có ý tốt.
> Không đóng góp đc j mà toàn bàn lùi. ích kỷ.


Ích kỷ hay thật ra là không biết gì.. nên làm sao mà bàn tiến được bác. Chắc chỉ tự kỷ với mớ tài liệu thôi, mà chắc cũng không nhiều.. lụm được, và đọc hiểu có vài trang nên show lên vài trang để lòe ấy mà.

Mà biết đâu bác ấy đang dùng chiêu khích tướng, để anh em nóng mũi, show lên để học lóm không chừng.
Hí hí... em biết tỏng rồi...

----------


## terminaterx300

> Anh em đừng phí sức với hentai làm gì nữa , hắn cố tình nói như thế và làm như thế để cho tất cả anh em khẳng định điều Mark Twain nói luôn luôn đúng .
> 
> 
> 
> Nhắc lại lần nữa đi chổ khác chơi đi bác Hentai , đầu cần đổi cái nick từ marl sang hentai làm gì cho nó bất ngờ ... toàn ba láp ba xàm lên thợ bậc 4 tốn tiền người khác dễ sợ.... về nhà chơi với sợi dây thun đi ( dây chun ngoài bắc hay nói )


dây chun là dây gì má ................. éo bik  :Cool:

----------


## Ledngochan

> ngoài lề một tý, cụ cần 1 cặp 400w thì báo em nhé. đang có 1 cặp 400w Samsung, nếu cụ thích combo song mã lắp luôn cho nó em cũng có luôn kaka


Mình cũng xin ngoài lề 1 tý, bác nào đã tuning Samsung cho em xin file *prm tham khảo với.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Hehe... chẵng chấp làm gì...
> Vì mấy thằng mọt sách, một số trong đó làm được éo gì mà chấp. Motor DC khi thiết kế để chạy tốt ở một chiều nó khác cái gì?.. mấy con mọt thường tin vào sách vở.. nên nó không tin thự tế cũng bình thường.
> Tui đây cũng chẵng rãnh để mà chứng minh mấy cái đó cho mệt. Mà tui cũng chẵng phát minh ra cái vụ đó, mấy thằng tây ăn ở không nó ngồi nó chứng minh ấy, cả lý thuyết lẫn kiểm chứng thực tế. Vậy nên nếu nó mà đọc được cái đó, nó mừng vì cũng có người đủ trình để hiểu nó.
> 
> Mới đọc qua câu của ai.. *đừng cãi nhau với thằng ngu vì nó sẽ làm mình ngu như nó*.
> Nên em sẽ không cãi nữa . Vậy nhé.
> 
> Ngu hay khôn thì không tự mồm nói ra mà người khác tin. Vì phần lớn người đều có não, chỉ một số ít là không có hoặc bỏ quên đâu đó.
> Chúc cả nhà vui nhá!


Dòng màu đen hình như nguyên văn của nó là:

"Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience". - Mark Twain

----------


## secondhand

Mấy nay đưa vợ con về quê ông bà nhạc nên mất sóng, trở về nhà bị chí cốt kéo đi nhừ lun. Ko bít chiều ăn nhằm gì giờ này 3h sáng mà phải đi "bứt cỏ" ngồi ê mong muốn chít, lại bị "mẳn cúi hài dòn khiếu khiếu chọ"




> Dạy người khác làm éo gì. về nhà lo mà day vợ con đi.


Dạy à. Ko dám đâu! Tôi cũng học lóm người này rồi chia chác người nọ thôi. Ko như ai kia, ích kỷ nhỏ nhen như mèo ỉa. (Muốn biết mèo ỉa sao thì tra gugo)
Người ta hả. Tôi cũng người như ae đây thôi, thăm hỏi trao đổi để thắc chặt tình người ấy mà. Ko như ai kia, người ko làm mà làm hentai. (Cái tên này ai đặt mà phong phú nhể)
Làm éo gì hử? Xin lỗi! Tôi ko quen dùng từ ngữ thế nơi công cộng, ngượng chết được. Ko như ai kia lại là sở thich.
Về nhà à? Diễn đàn là ngôi nhà thứ 2 của tôi, cớ gì phải đi. Về nhà phải là you! ở đây ko ai đón tiếp. Về nhà đóng cửa tự kỷ đi! You nghĩ đây là vựa ve chay mừ. Bởi người ta thường nói, trong đầu chứa cái gì thì nghĩ cái đấy. Cũng mai ở đây chưa bị nghĩ là đóng rác hay đóng ccc.
Dạy vợ có mẹ vợ lo. Bản chất như you làm gì có vợ mà hiểu.
Dạy con thì có vợ lo. Ko vợ lấy đâu ra con mà biết, you xin con rơi chưa chắc ai cho.

Thôi "bứt cỏ" xong rồi, cũng được đóng. Mong ba cái cỏ dại này đừng mọc lại cho sạch diễn đàn. À bữa nào đi "bứt cỏ" rãnh tay tôi bói tướng cho mà nghe, bói ko trúng tôi thua 1 trẹo.
 Luyện mario trên đt mà trích từng cảnh ê mong quá  :Big Grin:

----------

